

Spurious Correlations - neic
http://www.tylervigen.com/

======
ALee
One of my friends made this one showing the effects of increased mobility for
females:
[http://www.tylervigen.com/view_correlation.php?id=2973](http://www.tylervigen.com/view_correlation.php?id=2973)

